# Impeller wont throw snow



## mike1818 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello,

Ariens 72-74 model, the impeller will not turn when the machine is running, but i can spin it manually and it seems to slide up and down or I can push it in deeper a bit like it has come off of the shaft it supposed to be on. 

Does this make sense, and if so is there a bolt missing and how do I get to it to check?

Thank you


----------



## mike1818 (Feb 17, 2014)

Shaft going from the auger into the impeller is spinning.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

You probably have a broken sheer pin bolt. Impeller should not be free on the shaft. Replace sheer bolt and you'll be good to go.

5 Pack Shear Bolt NUT Ariens 51001500 Snapper 13865 7091550 91550 Ships Free | eBay


----------



## mike1818 (Feb 17, 2014)

Where does the pin go? I dont see anywhere you would put one to have the impeller get intact with the shaft, how do you get to it?


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like the roll pins in the impeller have sheared off if I understand you correctly. 
When you engage the auger/impeller your saying that the augers are spinning but not the impeller? If that's the case there are two roll pins in the impeller that run through the shaft. You are going to have to pull the auger/impeller assy from the housing, slide the impeller off and knock out what's left of the roll pin from the shaft and the impeller. Then put it back together, line up the holes and knock in some new roll pins. 
If it's the augers not spinning, then at Coby said you need some new shear pins and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Must be an Arien guy here that can help you on my Yamaha it goes right through the impeller and the shaft. Might be hard to see if it sheered right at the surface. Here is a picture of mine if it helps you troubleshoot.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ariens doesn't have a shear pin in the impeller like the Yamaha. It's a roll pin, hard to see and doesn't stick out at all. Has to be knocked out with a similar sized drift or drill bit.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Bigger question is how do you sheer 1 or 2 roll pins ? Seems like you would have to try to throw a brick - which would have sheered the sheer pins on the auger first.

It is going to be a PITA to pound out those roll pins without remove the whole auger/impeller assembly. Get ready for a "fun" 4 hours of work - IMHO.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

It is very possible if you talk the size of a brick that the auger would swallow it without breaking shear pins but the impeller with the speed it has is less forgiving. Good thing those roll pins went. Most likely unless it was a piece of wood or similar, one would see damage to an impeller blade?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

See I told you knowledge would kick in. The right size rock jammed inbetween the impeller and the impeller housing would definitely sheer those os a news paper in those plastic bags.


----------

